# Logiciel pour dessiner des interfaces



## jujuv71 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je chercher un logiciel sur Mac/PC qui me permettrait de dessiner une interface graphique pour avoir une idee de la tete qu'aurait un soft, mais aussi pour illustrer l'interface de ce soft devant un auditoire....


Merci d'avance,

Ju.


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2011)

Tu installes les outils de dév à partir de ton DVD de Mac OSX où tu trouveras Interface Builder le bien nommé.


----------



## jujuv71 (12 Janvier 2011)

Salut.

Merci pour la confirmation ;-)

C'est bien ce que pensais faire mais je demandais si c'était possible sans avoir à coder

A plus !


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2011)

Oui, tu peux créer des documents (fenêtres, dialogues, ...) indépendamment d'un programme. Il y a un même une fonction de test pour voir, un peu, le comportement dynamique de ta fenêtre.

*Note du modo :* je vois pas bien, là, on parle de bureautique, ou d'éducatif, là ? :mouais: jujuv71, "à lire avant de poster", dans le titre de cette annonce, tu as idée de ce que ça signifie ? 

On déménage !


----------



## Larme (13 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux créer pleins de trucs (graphiquement) sans avoir à les lier à des lignes de codes (fonctions et cie)


----------

